# Wann XML einsetzen?



## Weisswurst (14. Sep 2007)

Hi!

Ich müsste für mein Programm einige Werte speichern. Es handelt sich dabei eigentlich ausschließlich umd Konfigurationsdaten wie z.B.

- Dialoggröße
- welche Aktion wurde auf diesen Button gelegt, welche auf diesen
- Was soll bei Taste F3 passieren? 
- Mit welcher Tastenkombination soll Befehl XY ausgeführt werden
- Soll Nachgefragt werden bevor Aktionen dürchgeführt werden?
- Aus welchem Pfad solld das Bild geladen werden?
- Wo soll die Textdatei hin?

In meinem früheren Leben als MFC Programmierer hätte ich dafür einfach eine INI-Datei bemüht. 

Das aktuelle Projekt mach ich hauptsächlich um ein bissel mit Java zu arbeiten.
Die Frage ist macht das Sinn die Antworten aud die oben genannten Fragestellungen in einer XML Datei zu speichern?
Beim groben Recherchieren hatte ich eher den Eindruck, dass XML eher dazu geeignet wäre die Daten des Forums zu erfassen, als einfach nur 20 boolsche Werte und noch fünf Strings dazu.

Wenn doch, wie würdet ihr dann vorgehen?

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (14. Sep 2007)

Das ist genau die Art von Anwendungsfall für die man den Java Preference Store bemüht. Dann muss nichtmal eine Datei angelegt werden  :wink:


----------



## Weisswurst (14. Sep 2007)

Aha, sehr schön.
Ma schaun was das is


----------



## Wildcard (14. Sep 2007)

Hier steht so ziemlich alles. Falsch machen kann man sowieso nicht viel...
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/preferences/index.html


----------

